# Visa Cancellation Costs



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Where my gf works someone has recently resigned and the company are now asking for the money back on the costs of the Visa, now my gf is also currently looking resign also from said company however we do not want to be hit with the costs of the visa. 

I have read that it is illegal to charge employees the costs of issuing a visa when but I can not see (or find) anything to back this up on any government website just what is on many forums.

Can someone possibly provide a link back to a government website?

Thanks


----------



## despaired (Dec 22, 2013)

Others shall give more information, but I found this article: Mandatory for an employer to cover all hiring expenses | The National


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

despaired said:


> Others shall give more information, but I found this article: Mandatory for an employer to cover all hiring expenses | The National


Thanks

Still no official links though


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Deleted


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> Deleted


What was ?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I decided it wasn't worth the comment - the difference between hiring expenses and visa expenses. Not 100% the same thing


----------



## stigu_b (May 19, 2014)

What has happened? Did you have to pay it? I am facing the same thing at the moment.

Reply appreciated,


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

The girl had to pay 4000K in a post dated cheque, I am guessing my gf will have to pay this too.

I looked at the contract and it says that any costs for visas etc will have to be paid back if she leaves.


----------



## stigu_b (May 19, 2014)

londonmandan said:


> The girl had to pay 4000K in a post dated cheque, I am guessing my gf will have to pay this too.
> 
> I looked at the contract and it says that any costs for visas etc will have to be paid back if she leaves.



If I could dislike, I would. 4000. That sucks.
Thanks for the reply though!


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

stigu_b said:


> If I could dislike, I would. 4000. That sucks.
> Thanks for the reply though!


I would have hoped there was a way out of it but I can't find any legal links showing this also if she messes them about and tries not to pay they will most certainly place a 6 month ban on her


----------



## Zexotic (Sep 3, 2011)

londonmandan said:


> I would have hoped there was a way out of it but I can't find any legal links showing this also if she messes them about and tries not to pay they will most certainly place a 6 month ban on her


The 6 month ban is automatic and not exactly placed by the employer unless its an absconding case.


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

despaired said:


> Others shall give more information, but I found this article: Mandatory for an employer to cover all hiring expenses | The National


Linked article on same site if you are on a fixed contract:
UAE employer recoups if fixed contract is not seen through | The National



> It is not acceptable to ask an employee to repay their visa expenses (per Ministerial order 52 of 1989, Article 6)


It looks like they could insist you pay other expenses instead that would total more than the visa cost, so maybe tread carefully.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Zexotic said:


> The 6 month ban is automatic and not exactly placed by the employer unless its an absconding case.


Yeah the new company told her that if a ban is placed they can get it lifted but there is one they can not get lifted.


----------

